# First Fight



## dudewingchun (Mar 4, 2017)

Had my first fight last night. Was a tough one, started off good but gassed out in the last round and got hit with a good shot. The opponent had 7kg on me and im pretty sure that wasnt his first fight but still many improvements to make and time to train harder and get the next win.

Also before training with Alan i had done many years of traditional ip man wc and none of those hundreds of hours of drills and just no contact cooperating drills didn't really help  under that pressure. I have a good reference of what its like now so i can adjust my training to perform better next time. 


My skill in this is all from Alan and me adding randoms bits myself. The pressure and skill of the opponent threw me off a bit but was a good scrap

Heres the first round. Will upload the next two rounds later when I can.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 4, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Had my first fight last night. Was a tough one, started off good but gassed out in the last round and got hit with a good shot. The opponent had 7kg on me and im pretty sure that wasnt his first fight but still many improvements to make and time to train harder and get the next win.
> 
> Also before training with Alan i had done many years of traditional ip man wc and none of those hundreds of hours of drills and just no contact cooperating drills helped.
> 
> ...


The media is showing "video no longer available".


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 4, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> The media is showing "video no longer available".



Should be working now


----------



## KPM (Mar 4, 2017)

Worked for me!  Great job Sean!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 4, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Should be working now


It does work now. Looks good. You were certainly not significantly outmatched - good exchanges in that round.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice....you've got my respect.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 4, 2017)

You were not out classed by any means. Work on your cardio.
Not bad overall for a first fight. Work on head movement, angles, and stop going straight back when you disengage. Viewed rds 1 & 2 how rd 3 go?


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks. Yes definitely going to work on my cardio a lot. Even though I lost I think i learnt more from this then if i won, now i know what i need to do to suceed in this sport and i have a good reference of someone giving me fast hard shots that I can use to improve my WC application and training.

I felt good in sparring but when you have someone throwing hard fast shots like that alot of your stuff goes out the window lol 

This match was k1 rules so i wasnt allowed to clinch really at all and got a few warnings when I tried.

Will upload next 2 rounds when i get to my laptop


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

I must be missing something since apparently no one else is having the problem, but which one are you in the vid?


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 4, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I must be missing something since apparently no one else is having the problem, but which one are you in the vid?



Sorry im the white guy with orange hair lol


----------



## Buka (Mar 5, 2017)

First fights are so awesome, so interesting, scary, exciting, tiring.

Nice job, young man.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Had my first fight last night. Was a tough one, started off good but gassed out in the last round and got hit with a good shot. The opponent had 7kg on me and im pretty sure that wasnt his first fight but still many improvements to make and time to train harder and get the next win.
> 
> Also before training with Alan i had done many years of traditional ip man wc and none of those hundreds of hours of drills and just no contact cooperating drills didn't really help  under that pressure. I have a good reference of what its like now so i can adjust my training to perform better next time.
> 
> ...




Yeah which is why when somone asks "How do I prepare for..........."

And I automatically say cardio.

It is just so important.

What was your fight camp like leading up to that?


----------



## marques (Mar 5, 2017)

Did you know the opponent, previously? Did you have a plan and stick with it? Or did you just follow your A game? Within which rules are you fighting there?

On my first (light contact) fights I did not know the opponent. And the plan was whatever my corned said.  But it was mostly for practice, since it was done inside the organisation and the opponents where matched by weight (or height), but not by skill (not enough people).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 5, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I must be missing something since apparently no one else is having the problem, but which one are you in the vid?


It took me a bit of paying attention to the guy yelling to him to figure it out, too.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe pressure a little more.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 5, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I must be missing something since apparently no one else is having the problem, but which one are you in the vid?


Early in the round it was apparent one was a muay thai type fighter (stance, tapping of the front foot) though as the round progressed he took on more of a boxer style as his cardio waned as well.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> i had done many years of traditional ip man wc and none of those hundreds of hours of drills and just no contact cooperating drills didn't really help under that pressure.


 This isn't a fault in WC techniques.  People who know how to use WC or their martial art in a real fight will tell you that you have to use the techniques in sparring and not just against other WC practitioners.  You have to learn how to use your WC techniques against other fighting systems, because using WC against another WC practitioner is not the same approach for using WC against a non-Wing Chun fighter.  Once you have a WC good application foundation then you'll be able to use WC with no problem in a fight.  As it stands your WC training is missing the training that is required to learn how to fight using WC.

You comes in punching with your head down. You have to get rid of that habit. Fighters create a really large blind spot when they come in with their heads down. It leaves the fighter open to dangerous hooks that you'll never see because your head is down.  

If you are retreating / disengaging then keep your hands up when you do it.  Don't be a head hunter. Work the body and legs then it'll be easier to hit the head.



dudewingchun said:


> i have a good reference of someone giving me fast hard shots that I can use to improve my WC application and training.


I like this statement a lot.  You didn't say that you would trade your WC to MMA or Muay Thai.  You said you would use your experience in the wring to help improve your WC application training.  Much respect to you for this.

If you don't know a person's fighting style or system then you need to trigger a little of it to see what you are working with. This is what they guy did to you when he let your first shot come in.  He simply watched you and stayed at a distance to easily block what you throw.  He didn't feel any danger from your first kick which put him in a comfort zone.  Not sure if you noticed but every time you threw a kick he tried to throw a harder kick.  If you kick is really strong then his reaction would be different.

Your opponent drops his hands when he kicks so if you flow in the same direction that the kick is flowing then you should be able to close the gap, avoid the power of the kick without blocking and be in a position to strike at a close range. It's a big timing challenge for you to learn but if you can learn it then you'll be able to navigate a lot of those round house kicks to your mid section without worry.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 5, 2017)

Well done anyone who has the balls to step in the ring deserves respect win lose or draw so respect for that. 

From a technical standpoint you should walk on blocking the body kick as you seemed to get caught with a lot of them and a couple of times when you moved forward with punches you were looking towards the floor as you moved


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> couple of times when you moved forward with punches you were looking towards the floor as you moved


Out of all of what I saw that's probably the most dangerous one.   I'm sure his coach has pointed out this already.


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 5, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> This isn't a fault in WC techniques.  People who know how to use WC or their martial art in a real fight will tell you that you have to use the techniques in sparring and not just against other WC practitioners.  You have to learn how to use your WC techniques against other fighting systems, because using WC against another WC practitioner is not the same approach for using WC against a non-Wing Chun fighter.  Once you have a WC good application foundation then you'll be able to use WC with no problem in a fight.  As it stands your WC training is missing the training that is required to learn how to fight using WC.
> 
> You comes in punching with your head down. You have to get rid of that habit. Fighters create a really large blind spot when they come in with their heads down. It leaves the fighter open to dangerous hooks that you'll never see because your head is down.
> 
> ...



Some awesome feedback there. Will keep it in mind. 

I didnt know my opponent until I weighed in. It was supposed to be 72 kg and they showed up at 78... but I had done all the training and got down there I felt id be too disappointed to not fight. Def need to prepare harder next time, I gassed out like crazy and just lost all my techniques. Not too sure if that was his first fight too lol didnt seem like it. 

My kicks do need a lot of practice, I was training for a boxing match then 1 month before i got told it was kickboxing so just had a month to get some kicks going. 

Going to start fixing those holes in my game and get the next win. 

I felt good going in to the fight, had good sparring but I didn't spar enough with traditional kickboxers and just a few errors I am aware of that need fixing. Losing this fight really was a kick in the bum to train 110%. Hopefully everyone wc guy can watch this and see the problems they will face. 

Yes the bodykicks got me good, my ribs are sore today!


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 5, 2017)

Round 2 - Can see me start gassing out





Round 3- feels weird watching yourself get TKO'd lol






Even though I lost I got to face the reality of what happened and why and fix those holes. When I started gassing out I started throwing wild shots and not placing them right, my movement became quite bad and flat footed.

Some good feedback JowGa wolf. Will try be more cerebral when I fight next time, kind of just stopped thinking with any sort of strategy.. didnt even notice those little details like he had hands down when he kicked. Realised I relied too much on reacting instead of setting up positions and covering positions before he acts. I understand why Duncan Leungs lineage focus so much on covering and not reacting now


----------



## wckf92 (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> I understand why Duncan Leungs lineage focus so much on covering and not reacting now



Interesting. We're you ever able to find/train with any DL guys?
Oh and thanks for posting your vid's bro. 
And remember the old adage "conditioning is king inside the ring"


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

Also... get someone with more experience to record your fight. A finger over the lens ...really? And the framing? Great if I want to focus on your footwork I guess.

Anyway, good on you for sharing. Thanks!


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 5, 2017)

geezer said:


> Also... get someone with more experience to record your fight. A finger over the lens ...really? And the framing? Great if I want to focus on your footwork I guess.
> 
> Anyway, good on you for sharing. Thanks!


I think he got a bit too excited lol


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 5, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> Interesting. We're you ever able to find/train with any DL guys?
> Oh and thanks for posting your vid's bro.
> And remember the old adage "conditioning is king inside the ring"



Nah there isnt any around NZ but Alan is great. I am aware of the covering concept though and I agree with it now. Those body kicks came alot faster than i was expecting


----------



## wckf92 (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Nah there isnt any around NZ but Alan is great. I am aware of the covering concept though and I agree with it now. Those body kicks came alot faster than i was expecting



Would be interested to hear more if you ever incorporate DL's covering ideas. Thx


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2017)

geezer said:


> Also... get someone with more experience to record your fight. A finger over the lens ...really? And the framing? Great if I want to focus on your footwork I guess.
> 
> Anyway, good on you for sharing. Thanks!



Surprisingly good for film my fight guy.  We just had a local show and it was all phones from 50 metres away


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2017)

Did the other guy loose points for coming in over weight?


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Did the other guy loose points for coming in over weight?



Nah. I just accepted it. I am probably not going to do that again. He hit hard and I was too weary of his power, I didn't want to get clipped by a hook in the pocket I didnt see coming and I ended up just staying in his kicking range.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Sorry im the white guy with orange hair lol



Are you a soulless ginger? 

Public service announcement:  steer clear of gingers...they be loco man


All kidding aside congrats on your 1st fight.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Nah. I just accepted it. I am probably not going to do that again. He hit hard and I was too weary of his power, I didn't want to get clipped by a hook in the pocket I didnt see coming and I ended up just staying in his kicking range.



So did you have a weight set beforehand? That is a whole weight class difference.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Round 2 - Can see me start gassing out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not intuitive, but when you gas you have to move more and stay off the ropes. Throw jabs. Dont kick.

Which in theory takes more effort than just standing there. But If you dont move then you get forced into more exchanges. Which then costs more energy.


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So did you have a weight set beforehand? That is a whole weight class difference.



Was supposed to be 72 is what i was told.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Are you a soulless ginger?
> 
> Public service announcement:  steer clear of gingers...they be loco man
> 
> ...



And before anyone claims I'm prejudice against gingers.....you should know I am a quarter ginger myself.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> I didnt know my opponent until I weighed in.


This is usually my case.  I normally don't know what people know so I try to make them throw the first couple of shots so I can get a feel for the mess that I'm getting in.  I try to get as much information as possible like, tell-tale signs, did he kick with his left foot or right foot?  Did he punch with his left hand or right hand?  Did the strike feel heavy?  How is he responding to my body movements, what makes him jumpy?  How does he react when I circle left, right, or change my stance?  You don't have to throw out the first punch or kick until you feel that you have the information that you need to get a good feel for your opponent.



dudewingchun said:


> I gassed out like crazy and just lost all my techniques.


Part of this is because of endurance and part of it is because of adrenaline.  Sometimes we get to excited or too tense and it burns up all of our energy. This will improve as you continue to train and learn how to relax when you fight.



dudewingchun said:


> My kicks do need a lot of practice, I was training for a boxing match then 1 month before i got told it was kickboxing so just had a month to get some kicks going.


 WC has a good front heel kick.  The front heel kick to the center of the ribs is always a nice one.  Front kicks are often under estimated and you can naturally get more out of that kick than the other kicks.



dudewingchun said:


> Yes the bodykicks got me good, my ribs are sore today!


Have someone give the same kicks to you in practice but not as hard.  If the kick is coming to your left side then move forward to your right at a 45 degree angle.   If it is coming to your left side then move forward to your left at a 45 degree angle.  You'll soon discover that you really don't need to block it, as long as you can move to that position in time. Give it a try.  Have fun with it and explore.  You should be able to use your WC foot work to make it happen.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Round 2 - Can see me start gassing out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on sticking it out. I've been gassed out before and I have more than 1 video of me being gasses out.  It's tough lol.  Many people (non fighters) don't realize the energy that goes into fighting and how the body can burn up that energy really quickly.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

geezer said:


> Great if I want to focus on your footwork I guess.


lol.. this is the first thing I look at when analyzing video.  I'll watch a video 2 or 3 times only looking at the footwork.  Probably because I like to take advantage of the fact that many people out there either lack the footwork or don't think about their legs.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Just finished watching all 3 videos. The only thing to really add is that if you aren't feeling confident in your kicks, you shouldn't rely on them as much, especially once its clear that he can take advantage of it. You can still add them in for variety, but I felt like you were letting them be a bigger part of your game than they should be.

The other thing is...if you guys were the same weight, I honestly think the fight would have turned out differently. you seemed like you were doing pretty good for yourself in that first video, then some point in the second video that started changing (I couldn't tell when because of the camera). Part of that's cardio, but I'd guess a large part is also having a guy significantly heavier than you kicking your midsection so much.


----------



## Buka (Mar 6, 2017)

I see things somewhat differently than others. I have no problem with you keeping your head down, I think you should do it even more. I think it would behove you to work with someone who has teaching skills in boxing. You need to get your head off the center line and learn to slip things. And bob and weave.

I think you also need to work with kickers. Kickers who will help you not to get kicked to the body, especially with any kind of round kicks. It doesn't matter how, move slip, block, absorb by arm position or elbow....whatever, but you have to address those body kicks.

That front kick of yours? I think you're going to ruin the day of a lot of fighters with that front kick. Work the hell out of that puppy. Don't throw it much.....but when you do...

Develop a jab. A no nonsense, fast jab. One that you can both sting with, and intercept with.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 6, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Round 2 - Can see me start gassing out


Well, what we can see around the giant finger, anyway. 

It is clear you were gassed already by early in this round. You took a few solid shots in the first 20 seconds, and that seemed to be the last time you looked energetic. You did well to stay in as long as you did, and still got in some punishing strikes later. Even knowing the outcome, I was waiting to see if he'd give you too big an opening.



> Round 3- feels weird watching yourself get TKO'd lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get more power out of those kicks and (as your guy keeps yelling) make them pay for delivering kicks when you can, that changes things. Add some more stamina, and this would look very different.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 6, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> And before anyone claims I'm prejudice against gingers.....you should know I am a quarter ginger myself.


One of my best friends is a ginger.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 6, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Have someone give the same kicks to you in practice but not as hard.  If the kick is coming to your left side then move forward to your right at a 45 degree angle.   If it is coming to your left side then move forward to your left at a 45 degree angle.  You'll soon discover that you really don't need to block it, as long as you can move to that position in time. Give it a try.  Have fun with it and explore.  You should be able to use your WC foot work to make it happen.


I suspect this is why those angles are so common in Shotokan, as well. It evades those kinds of strikes (well enough) and sets up your own.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> This is not intuitive, but when you gas you have to move more and stay off the ropes. Throw jabs. Dont kick.
> 
> Which in theory takes more effort than just standing there. But If you dont move then you get forced into more exchanges. Which then costs more energy.


If nothing else, moving when you are gassed keeps it from being so obvious. I'm not a competitor, but if I see someone I'm sparring with looking gassed, I know new openings are there - their reactions and changes between them become slower.


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Going to keep training hard and come back and get the next win. Will probably just do MMA next because those clinch rules are lovely annoying. Going to give my brain a break because becoming punch drunk will be no fun. Probably will take a fight in 9 months minimum. 

Will keep posting my fights.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2017)

Definitely keep posting the fights


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If nothing else, moving when you are gassed keeps it from being so obvious. I'm not a competitor, but if I see someone I'm sparring with looking gassed, I know new openings are there - their reactions and changes between them become slower.



Gives you a confidence boost as well.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 6, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> Going to keep training hard and come back and get the next win. Will probably just do MMA next because those clinch rules are lovely annoying. Going to give my brain a break because becoming punch drunk will be no fun. Probably will take a fight in 9 months minimum.
> 
> Will keep posting my fights.


I ain't going to tell you what to do but...if clinch rules in kickboxing annoys you mma will be even worse plus there's the ground game the knees, the elbows, the takedowns, the submissions the ground and pound.

Do you have any training on the ground? If you do then fine no problem but if not I'd seriously reconsider doing mma. You want to fight in 9 months? That's no where near enough time to get ready for mma. If you think you can win a cage with just wing chun then you'll lose very quickly.

That's not any disrespect to wing chun but you can't just enter mma with 1 style


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 6, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> I ain't going to tell you what to do but...if clinch rules in kickboxing annoys you mma will be even worse plus there's the ground game the knees, the elbows, the takedowns, the submissions the ground and pound.
> 
> Do you have any training on the ground? If you do then fine no problem but if not I'd seriously reconsider doing mma. You want to fight in 9 months? That's no where near enough time to get ready for mma. If you think you can win a cage with just wing chun then you'll lose very quickly.
> 
> That's not any disrespect to wing chun but you can't just enter mma with 1 style



I know that. I do bjj  and my style is more suited to being able to clinch in any way, it was annoying getting seperated when I clinched. Im not a fool, I know what I am getting myself into lol


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> I ain't going to tell you what to do but...if clinch rules in kickboxing annoys you mma will be even worse plus there's the ground game the knees, the elbows, the takedowns, the submissions the ground and pound.
> 
> Do you have any training on the ground? If you do then fine no problem but if not I'd seriously reconsider doing mma. You want to fight in 9 months? That's no where near enough time to get ready for mma. If you think you can win a cage with just wing chun then you'll lose very quickly.
> 
> That's not any disrespect to wing chun but you can't just enter mma with 1 style



You could enter a c class MMA in 9 months if you have no background in anything.

But, yeah, you would need to train MMA.

Op there are a bunch of soft option MMA out there.  Shin guards, bigger gloves, short rounds, head gear. Some have no face punching on the deck.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I suspect this is why those angles are so common in Shotokan, as well. It evades those kinds of strikes (well enough) and sets up your own.



If you can base for a solid block in the time you realize that kick is coming you are winning. 

The footwork is ambitious.

To prevent getting kicked that easily generally you don't leave a kick unanswered. So they nail you fine.  Crack them hard in the head with a right hand for their trouble.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Was supposed to be 72 is what i was told.



By the way that is some ********.  He should have made weight.  That horrified my coaches.


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> By the way that is some ********.  He should have made weight.  That horrified my coaches.



Yeap. I don't think Alan would of let me fight if he had known. He couldn't make it to the weigh-in and I kind of just didn't mention it before the fight. This was just some local k1 comp so wasn't the most 100% legit in the way the run things lol 

I have always been training for MMA since I decided to fight, but I wanted to get some striking and some ring experience so just took this fight. I'm glad I did now I know how to better prepare.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Yeap. I don't think Alan would of let me fight if he had known. He couldn't make it to the weigh-in and I kind of just didn't mention it before the fight. This was just some local k1 comp so wasn't the most 100% legit in the way the run things lol
> 
> I have always been training for MMA since I decided to fight, but I wanted to get some striking and some ring experience so just took this fight. I'm glad I did now I know how to better prepare.



Yeah. It was a good prep for you.

What is your fight camp like? 

Our guys do a dedicated 12 week lead up.


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 7, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. It was a good prep for you.
> 
> What is your fight camp like?
> 
> Our guys do a dedicated 12 week lead up.



It was good. I should of personally put more effort into it.  I had the right gameplan, I just ended up brawling and gassing out a bit too much and didn't implement it properly. I didn't train my conditioning up to the standard of our gym, which is on me. I didn't show enough respect for this sport in my training and I got kicked in the face for it so now I need to train like a motherfucker. I had great coaching but let them down with the effort I put into my conditioning.

I said didn't spar with enough kickboxers but I did know what to do against them and I just stopped doing my gameplan, gassed out and brawled too much.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> I didn't show enough respect for this sport in my training and I got kicked in the face for it so now I need to train like a motherfucker. I had great coaching but let them down with the effort I put into my conditioning.


Don't be hard on yourself.  You can get kicked in the face even if you train really hard and have respect for the sport.

The most difficult thing to do in traditional martial arts is to trust the techniques that you train.  It's easy to bail out of traditional martial arts techniques, because from the user's end, it always looks like we are either too open or that the technique won't work.  What we don't take into consideration is how it looks on the opponents end. When you stay true to your techniques, many fighter's become puzzled with your attacks because it's something they have never seen before and they don't know what to do with it.  Just keep training, trust your WC, learn how to correctly apply it and you'll be find.  Being too hard on yourself doesn't help.  Acknowledge where you failed, and what you need to do to improve and leave it at that.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> It was good. I should of personally put more effort into it.  I had the right gameplan, I just ended up brawling and gassing out a bit too much and didn't implement it properly. I didn't train my conditioning up to the standard of our gym, which is on me. I didn't show enough respect for this sport in my training and I got kicked in the face for it so now I need to train like a motherfucker. I had great coaching but let them down with the effort I put into my conditioning.
> 
> I said didn't spar with enough kickboxers but I did know what to do against them and I just stopped doing my gameplan, gassed out and brawled too much.



Which is why a loss is often better.  Trying to drive home that message to fighters is often really hard. 

(we have a few of our guys fighting in April and getting them desperate early is always a struggle.)


----------



## Lobo66 (Mar 8, 2017)

Kudos for getting in there dude!


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 11, 2017)

I saw many opportunities for you to throw more body kicks - your opponent had a rib-loose guard under pressure. Other than that, this first round seems pretty equal. Your opponent was dishing out more power, but he was catching you on your guard most of the time; you were landing alot of good shots through guards, though the power looked lighter.


----------



## Nobody Important (Mar 12, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Had my first fight last night. Was a tough one, started off good but gassed out in the last round and got hit with a good shot. The opponent had 7kg on me and im pretty sure that wasnt his first fight but still many improvements to make and time to train harder and get the next win.
> 
> Also before training with Alan i had done many years of traditional ip man wc and none of those hundreds of hours of drills and just no contact cooperating drills didn't really help  under that pressure. I have a good reference of what its like now so i can adjust my training to perform better next time.
> 
> ...


Good job young man! Best advice I have for you is pay attention to your instincts, listen to your coaches and adjust accordingly. From your own insights I'd say your well on your way to figuring out a game plan that best supports your goals. Keep at it.


----------

